# The Origin of RIP CITY



## bigbailes

so my friend in seattle asked me where the term "RIP CITY" came from. i wasn't really sure but i remembered that the Schonley came up with it but couldn't remember when or how it came about.

anyone got some help for me?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

The ball rippin' through the net?


----------



## BenDavis503

I like it


----------



## mobes23

For sure, it was all Schonz -- he'd yell it when the ball ripped the net from downtown. Billy Ray style.


----------



## Baracuda

Shonz used the phrase rip city to describe a line drive when he called baseball games, before he ever worked for the Blazers.


----------



## BenDavis503

*deleted*


----------



## majic_sean

I thought Damon and Rasheed were the ones who spawned Rip City.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

IIRC, Shonz first used it in a basketball context to describe Petrie's sweet jumper. In his prime, Petrie could fire from the top of the key and barely ripple the net. He also used to describe shots as "hitting nothing but the bottom of the net."


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Baracuda said:


> Shonz used the phrase rip city to describe a line drive when he called baseball games, before he ever worked for the Blazers.


I thought he did hockey before basketball. I might be wrong.


----------



## ilPadrino

Schonely was a hockey announcer (Totems) and then a baseball announcer (Pilots) before moving on to the Blazers.


----------



## Nightfly

Here's a must listen for anyone that wants to know the history of "Rip City":

http://www.pdxradio.com/godfrey_koin.ram



> Arthur Godfrey was an American icon in radio and television broadcasting during the middle of the 20th century. Godfrey’s relaxing, casual style of his national CBS radio show is very evident from this June 1971 clip on host station KOIN AM/FM. Sports announcer, Bill Schonley is featured with his Portland TrailBlazer basketball tribute, Rip City. Thanks to Bob Swanson, KEX mid-day host (1966-96) and Rip-City author for this.


It's about 8 minutes in or so.


----------



## bigbailes

thanks HCP and nightfly and all others. that's pretty much what i figured but wanted conformation from otheres.


----------



## MARIS61

Nightfly said:


> Here's a must listen for anyone that wants to know the history of "Rip City":
> 
> http://www.pdxradio.com/godfrey_koin.ram


Remo Palmier, Be-Bop pioneer and studio guitarist extroadinaire, passed away in 2002.


----------



## Terabapuno1

In his prime, Petrie could fire from the top of the key and barely ripple the net. He also used to describe shots as "hitting nothing but the bottom of the net."???


== Solitaire ==


----------

